# extension



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Mar 19, 2005)

Does anyone have a good source (i.e. web site) for the ORIGINAL EXTENSIONS.  I know that there are many differnets ones out there but I am looking for the ones that were in the IKKA journals.

What do you think of them?


----------



## Bill Lear (Mar 20, 2005)

There were a couple of different versions of training manuals put out over the years by the I.K.K.A. The extensions Mr. Parker taught actually changed in the late eighties. As a result you can find I.K.K.A. training manuals with different extensions in provided in them. Which one's are you looking for? Are you looking for the latest version of Mr. Parker's extensions or are you looking for the previous version?


----------



## Mr. Dan (Mar 20, 2005)

the "original" extensions would be the ones that emerged from the "original 32 series" that was taught before the introduction of the 24 series kenpo. there were 32 original extensions which would be the 32 orange belt techniques. I currently study the 16 series which is the 32 cut in half and extended to 3rd degree black belt ( for belt requirement purposes). I used to study the 24 series and really enjoy the extra extensions contained there and teach them to my students as "treats" from time to time. All of the relationships and catagory completions are contained in the original 32 extentions therefore the extra extensions are not needed to complete the Parker system. I am no master and havn't figured everything out YET, but I am relaying info that has been told to me, hope it is useful.


----------



## Bill Lear (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr. Dan said:
			
		

> the "original" extensions would be the ones that emerged from the "original 32 series" that was taught before the introduction of the 24 series kenpo. there were 32 original extensions which would be the 32 orange belt techniques. I currently study the 16 series which is the 32 cut in half and extended to 3rd degree black belt ( for belt requirement purposes). I used to study the 24 series and really enjoy the extra extensions contained there and teach them to my students as "treats" from time to time. All of the relationships and catagory completions are contained in the original 32 extentions therefore the extra extensions are not needed to complete the Parker system. I am no master and havn't figured everything out YET, but I am relaying info that has been told to me, hope it is useful.


To my knowledge there were the original orange belt extensions from the 32 technique per belt level system. Eventually the 24 technique per belt level system came out with a total of 96 extensions. Then in the late eighties Mr. Parker changed many of the final 96 extensions that were a part of the 24 technique system.

There were a couple of studios that were testing the 16 technique per belt level system at the time Mr. Parker passed away, but this was not the standard for the I.K.K.A. yet. Many studios have adopted the 16 technique system, and many others remain teaching the last version of the 24. The studios that implimented the 16 technique system mostly use the latest version of the extensions provided by Mr. Parker.

It's interesting that you use the original extensions from the 32 technique system.

As for catagory completions... I wonder why Mr. Parker added the other extensions and then changed them if the catagories were already complete.


----------



## Mr. Dan (Mar 20, 2005)

I state again that I am not a master of the Parker system, I have been studying the system since just before Mr. Parkers death, therefore all that I have learned has come from his first generation black belts. I have been told (because I have asked many of the same questions) that many of the extensions were added to round out the 24 series for commercial purposes, By both Mr. Parker and other black belts under him. I was also told that the system was complete with the completion of the 32 series. Many of the changes to a system that was already complete were make it more commercially viable. Once again I stress that I am relaying info that was told to me from people who were there when the changes were occuring, I wasn't there so I wont bet my life on any of it, but I remain pretty confident in it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 20, 2005)

This may or may not help, but you can start here. 

 -Michael


----------

